# LED lamp or other innovative suggestions?



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Annabell has broken her clip lap (again!). The bulbs keep breaking at the base (where the glass meets the metal). Best I can guess it's from the shaking & vibrations of her cage when she's running on her wheel. I'm tired of buying the little bugger (said with love) a new lamp every couple of months so thinking about LED lighting. Does anyone have an experience with this? I was thinking about something like this as it says "bright," "cool to touch," and importantly doesn't appear to have any fragile connecting points as a regular lamp does. I thought I would zip tie it to the cage. Thoughts? Alternatives? 








http://www.homedepot.ca/product/illume-12-enviro-ultra-slim-led-strip-kit/991677


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Yep! It's good. I was looking at ones from Ikea.Once we get Amelia settled down and her cage changed, we're using LED strips from there.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

wicked! in the 18 months I've had Annabell, we've gone through 2 desk lamps & 2 CHE lamps, all breaking at the same spot. Hopefully this will solve the issue.


----------



## sarahbear (Feb 13, 2012)

I use one of these, but the smaller one, and it works great=) it comes with a way to screw it on but i just used that white glue for like counters and showers and glued it to the top of my cage. oh and it works fine with a timer=)
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...talogId=10053&productId=202024436&R=202024436


----------

